
Religion should be taught in schools (debate) - mamoriamohit
https://beta.trustory.io/claim/1292
======
mamoriamohit
_It 's elitest to only learn about one religion - the one we are born into -
and that too, in bits and pieces._

Okay, so my point is - the current methods via which we learn about religion
are limiting and biased. All of us learn about only one religion - the one we
are born into - and that too, in bits and pieces. Thus, we are a.) equipped
with half-knowledge about our religion, and b.) criticize other religions
without any knowledge about them. A deadly combination!

If religions would be taught in schools, everybody can realize that moral
lessons are common across all religions. Just knowing this one fact will
remove the elitist mindset that most of us grow up with.

The hypothesis is instead of teaching one religion to a kid, if he/she is
taught about all religions and then asked which religion he/she would like to
choose, chances are they will choose not to choose any one religion. And a
generation later, we'll have a world free of religion-based hatred.

------
mytailorisrich
Religion is taught in school here in the UK.

It certainly not about converting people or asking them which one they want to
choose (that would be scandalous) but to foster cultural knowledge and
understanding.

Moreover, certainly we don't all have a religion, it would be quite
unacceptable to assume that we have.

The gripe I have with it in the UK is that they start too really, as it starts
in primary school, at a time when many children are not even clear whether
Santa or unicorns, etc are real or not.

It would be better to wait a bit and to teach children reasoning, critical
thinking, and science first.

------
ksaj
In my youth, we learned about Greek and Roman myths. We also delved at least a
little into various Nordic myths. So why not also Christian, Muslim, Buddhist,
etc myths as well? Notice however, that I would treat them all the same. Myths
teach you a lot about mindsets of people living in the times when those
stories were emerging and becoming established.

